# Questions on designing my first loft.



## lj04 (Apr 4, 2010)

I am trying to design my first loft and have a few questions. I am only doing this as a hobby and would like to fly my birds some day from my property that is about 40 miles away. I think the max amount I would ever have would be 25 or so.

In the attached picture the overall length is 16' and 6' wide. I plan on using the blue section as a walkway. My first question is in what section (red, green, yellow) should I create for the young birds, breeders and old birds? Second question is do I create all the sections the same size, 4' in width? Third question is how big should I make the aviaries? Fourth question is where should I be putting the vents, I live in Virginia?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

my 16 X 6 loft 1 section for feed and supplies The 3 sections for the birds are 4 X 6

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=451707&postcount=10


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Yellow breeders (Cocks during Separation)
Green Young Birds
Red hens

Reasoning being. Breeders when paired and young birds will need the most attention. Leave the cocks with the boxes. The hens and cocks should be out of site out of mind when separated. The easiest time in the loft is during separation. 

Now if you race old birds you may want to add a section later. If you keep prisoners you will need somewhere too keep old bird racers. 

When breeding you could use the red/hen section for settling youngsters, separating young birds rounds etc. You could also race a few pairs natural out of the yellow section. I would put breeding boxes in both the yellow and red sections. Where the red ones can be shut off when just hens in there. It is always good to have multiple breeding sections. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I would make the aviaries big enough for you bath pan and a good size for sunning etc. If you are keeping prisoners, make those bigger. Width of sections about 2-3 feet deep. Don't make them too big where birds can not be caught. The ones on my flying loft are good size. The ones on my breeding loft are too small. Look at the pics on my web page to give you ideas. Lovebirds page also has some good examples. 

Randy


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I would make it 8 ft wide that way you have a 2 ft walk way along the back so when you enter the breeders section if they get out they are just in the walk way. Well I'm a clutz and do not want to take a chance with my breeders.
Dave


----------



## lj04 (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks for the replies so far.

My next question is what specifically do I need in each section?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes you just might as well make it 8ft wide, the plywood comes in sheets of 4ft so you would have to cut and waste less wood. as far as what to put in them? perches and nest boxes, I like box perches, because even though you may not let anything hatch in the box perches, they still can use them to nest, and that gives them a place to do it, you would just use fake eggs. it is better than them nesting on the floor, which can be a pain when you scrape and clean the floor. pigeons want to nest alot wether you want them to do it or not, so IMO they can play house in those. one section can have actual nest boxes, in which that would be the section you would have young in. don't forget your aviraries.  where in Va are you?


----------



## lj04 (Apr 4, 2010)

I plan on cutting a sheet in half the long way so I will only be using 3 sheets for the floor. I really don't have room to add the extra 2' because I need the space for the aviaries. How deep should I make the aviaries, 2', 2.5' or 3'? Is it better to angle them or make them square?

I'm in Newport News.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

lj04 said:


> I plan on cutting a sheet in half the long way so I will only be using 3 sheets for the floor. I really don't have room to add the extra 2' because I need the space for the aviaries. How deep should I make the aviaries, 2', 2.5' or 3'? Is it better to angle them or make them square?
> 
> I'm in Newport News.


ah well your right down the road from me. the aviaries need to be as big as you can make them. either square or angled, just depends on what syle loft your building, the california aviary serves as a landing board and aviary. check out this site of Renee's loft. I did my aviaries like hers..but it is up to you.
http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/page1.html correction, I did the aviaries like her big loft not the widowhood one. but I like the widowhood one too.


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

I hate to steal your thunder lj04 but i gotta question too. How many birds can you keep in a say 6x6 loft?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Nictorious Ali said:


> I hate to steal your thunder lj04 but i gotta question too. How many birds can you keep in a say 6x6 loft?


the loft is 16 x 6... he can keep about 40 birds in there comfortably.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

His drawing shows 3--4x6 sections for birds---so 12 birds per section? ===36?


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

Ah Im sorry I should be more clear, I want to keep some birds. So i was designing a 6x6 loft and I would like to maintain it at population the birds would feel comfortable in. So how many could I keep in a 6x6 loft?


----------



## Nictorious Ali (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh nvm thx Sky tx. Thats a resonable estimate id say.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sky tx said:


> His drawing shows 3--4x6 sections for birds---so 12 birds per section? ===36?


oops, forgot about the blue walkway... 36 is right.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

lj04--- most of us flyers figure 2 square foot per bird -- so use your pencil and paper to decide the size you Need/Want


----------



## lj04 (Apr 4, 2010)

sky tx said:


> lj04--- most of us flyers figure 2 square foot per bird -- so use your pencil and paper to decide the size you Need/Want


I've already decided I will have about 25 so I believe I will have enough room.


----------



## lj04 (Apr 4, 2010)

Using hillfamilyloft's advice I am going to use the Red section for hens, Green section for YBs and the Yellow section for breeders.

The picture below would be looking at the back wall. In the Red and Yellow section I would have breeding boxes on the back wall and perches on the side walls. In the Green section there would be just perches. Does this sound right?


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

You don't want boxes in the Red section if its for the hens, simply because when you separate them the hens will end up pairing up and then you have hens laying eggs when they shouldn't be, and could be hard to get them to go back to the cocks when breeding is to begin. If you do put in boxes, make sure you can block them off.


----------



## lj04 (Apr 4, 2010)

Matt Bell said:


> You don't want boxes in the Red section if its for the hens, simply because when you separate them the hens will end up pairing up and then you have hens laying eggs when they shouldn't be, and could be hard to get them to go back to the cocks when breeding is to begin. If you do put in boxes, make sure you can block them off.


I will make sure that I can block them off in the hen section.

I plan on placing 12 perches on a wall that is 4' wide by 7' high, is that too many? not enough?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

You should have 1 & 1/2 perch per bird-----10 birds=15 perches


----------

